# Retirement Planning



## Raine (Apr 5, 2005)

RETIREMENT PLANNING 

-If you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock one year ago, it would now be worth $49.00. 

With Enron, you would have $16.50 left of the original $1,000.00. 

With WorldCom, you would have less than $5.00 left. 

But, if you had purchased $1,000.00 worth of Beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the cans for the aluminum recycling price, you would have $214.00. 

Based on the above, current investment advice is to drink heavily and recycle. 

It's called the 401-Keg Plan.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats an interest view, never thought of it that way, But on the other hand had you taken the money you spent on any of this and put it in a jar you would still have $1000. almost 5 times the amount of the recycle idea and less work all the way around  .


----------



## pdswife (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL.  I have  few friends that will get a big giggle out of this.  Thanks!


----------



## Heat (Apr 5, 2005)

*Hahahahahahahah!*

That was funny Rainee  . I have a few friends that will laugh over this one too. Thank Rainee . But Maidrite, im not a beer drinker.  But, im sure the beer drinkers would say that drinkin' the beer is more fun, than leaving it in the jar!! hahaha


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 5, 2005)

umm, I keep the Wheat and Barley farmers Happy       Vote 5 Stars for DC!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## thier1754 (Apr 5, 2005)

Rainee: Great!  I'll pass that on to my husband, who's always wringing his hands over our cash flow...or lack of it! He'll have a good laugh. 

I remember seeing a sign in the office of a retailer in CA years ago that said, "Happiness is a positive cash flow." So true. It's the same with return on an investment...But then, drinking beer produces returns, too...Returning to the restroom every 15 minutes to pee, returning to the keg for a refill, returning to the scale the next morning to see that you've gained another 5 pounds, returning to the bar to drown your sorrows over gaining weight, etc., etc., etc...!!


----------

